# Software zum Abspielen von Blu-Rays?



## Luigi93 (29. August 2009)

So weit ich weiß, gibt es nur kostenpflichtige Software zum Abspielen von BDs (oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert??). Welche davon wäre empfehlenswert? Ich hab dabei nämlich überhaupt keinen Überblick, welche Software BDs abspielt, welche nicht und welche es überhaupt gibt. Über eine Auflistung von Programmen oder Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar (Mein BD-Player ist ein Pioneer BDR-203BK)


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

Bei den meisten BD-Laufwerken ist eine Software dabei, die die BDs abspielt (irgendwo logisch). Freie Software gibt es meiner Erkenntnis nach nicht.
An Playern kenn ich:
PowerDVD
WinDVD
Totalmedia
Nero (nur mit Updates)
Meist ist es so, dass von diesen Tools nur die Ultra-Super-Wahnsinns-Version für x Euro dann auch BDs abspielen kann.

so far


----------



## Luigi93 (30. August 2009)

Bei meinem BD-Laufwerk war keine Software dabei. Nur das Laufwerk und eine Anleitung!


----------



## Sixxer (30. August 2009)

Das mit der Blueray Software is totale Kacke. Man könnte die Bluerays in einen MKV Container umwandeln, *was natürlich verboten ist*, und dann mit Mediaplayer, VLC- Player, Zoom- Player usw abspielen. Die ganze kostenpflichtige Programmkacke is eh für die Katz!!


----------



## midnight (30. August 2009)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Das mit der Blueray Software is totale Kacke. Man könnte die Bluerays in einen MKV Container umwandeln, *was natürlich verboten ist*, und dann mit Mediaplayer, VLC- Player, Zoom- Player usw abspielen. Die ganze kostenpflichtige Programmkacke is eh für die Katz!!



Was ein quatsch. Du kannst deine eigenen Filme rippen in was du willst, du darfst halt nur den verdammten Kopierschutz nicht umgehen 

Es wäre aber reichlich sinnfrei ein BD-Laufwerk zu kaufen um dann den Inhalt zu rippen und ihn dann zu gucken.

Die Player die es gibt sind nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss, allerdings geht es aktuell nicht anders.

so far


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Es wäre aber reichlich sinnfrei ein BD-Laufwerk zu kaufen um dann den Inhalt zu rippen und ihn dann zu gucken.



Hmm ob es sinnfrei ist ist wohl ansichtssache unter Linux biste quasi fast gezwungen so zu handeln
da es keine Software gibt die BD´s abspielen kann.


----------



## midnight (30. August 2009)

Nicht unbedignt. Ich konnte unter Linux die Disc mounten und dann im MOVIE-Ordner glaub ich driekt den Film abspielen. Ist zwar auch nicht die beste Lösung aber mMn wesentlich einfacher als sie erst komplett zu rippen.


so far


----------



## Fate T.H (30. August 2009)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich da die Daten verschlüsselt sind und diese dekodiert werden müssen
was afaik zur zeit nicht möglich ist unter Linux zumindest nicht auf legalen wege.

Es gab oder gibt auch hin und wieder mal BD´s sowie damals auch HD-DVD die waren nicht verschlüsselt die konnte man so abspielen.


----------



## Luigi93 (31. August 2009)

Mir ging es nur um Software! Ich wollte weder etwas rippen noch irgendetwas anderes machen!


----------



## midnight (31. August 2009)

Ja zum angucken bleiben dir die oben genannten drei Möglichkeiten.

so far


----------

